# Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Landesfischereiverband Rheinland Pfalz:
Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden..​*
Der Thread um den 2 Meter-Waller aus dem Rhein schlägt ja durchaus hohe Wellen.

In Facebook wie auch bei uns wird das natürlich breit diskutiert.

Siehe
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312749

*Der Verband aus Rheinland Pfalz legte nun auf Nachfrage des SWR nochmals explizit nach:*
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...lease/-/id=1682/did=16967774/nid=1682/tzh51j/
_Beim fangen und zurücksetzen stünde ausschliesslich der Spaß am Angeln im Vordergrund, die Fische litten Stress und Schmerzen...

*Der Verband habe zu lange darum gekämpft, dass jeder Fisch verwertet werden muss, daher müsse aus ethischen Gründen unbedingt an dieser Rechtslage festgehalten werden.*_

Kein Wort dazu, dass Gesetze das zurücksetzen sogar verlangen (Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten), dass die Frage Schmerz/Leid bei Fischen ungeklärt ist, dass nach dem TSG der Fisch eigentlich zurück gesetzt hätte werden müssen, dass die Schweiz (Beispiel im Artikel) dieses da behauptete Entnahmegebot aus Naturschutzgründen wieder praktisch aufgehoben hat, 
[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]

und, und, und........

*Wer solche (Ver)Treter als organisierter Angelfischer hat, der braucht doch echt keine PETA mehr.....*

Hier nochmal zu den falsch verstandenen rechtlichen Grundlagen seitens des Landesverbandes:
Grundsätzlich mal dazu (Strafbarkeit nach TSG):
Nach § 17/1 darf ZUERST mal KEIN Wirbeltier ohne sinnvollen Grund getötet werden.

Hat der Bewirtschafter keine explizite Entnahmepflicht (nicht nur Aufhebung Mindestmaß, Hege) für Welse, MUSS ein Angler eigentlich einen so großen Fisch auf Grund der Schadstoffbelastung so alter Fische (nicht zum in Verkehr bringen, essen oder verfüttern zu gebrauchen) oder weil er (individuell) zu groß zum Verzehr ist (Menge, kleine Familie etc.),  zurücksetzen, da ein sinnvoller Grund zum Töten dann klar fehlt! 

Weder zurücksetzen noch lebende Fische fotografieren ist grundsätzlich strafbar nach dem Tierschutzgesetz (zurücksetzen KANN nach Landesfischereigesetz verboten sein (Bayern (jeder maßige nicht geschonte MUSS entnommen werden), Schleswig Holstein: C+R - Verbot (anders als die europäische Definition ist es da aber: Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht (also nicht nachweisbar, ausser der Angler gibts zu), in anderen BL nicht spezifisch geregelt).

Es kommt hierbei bei der Strafbarkeit nach TSG beim Foto machen eines lebenden Fisches wie beim zurücksetzen nur der §17/2 (b) TSG in Betracht (§17 regelt die Strafbarkeit): 


> länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zufügt.



Hier MUSS also zur Strafbarkeit NEBEN dem allgemeinen Punkt "ERHEBLICH" beim fotografieren auch der Punkt "länger anhaltend" (sofern man Fischen überhaupt Leid/Schmerz/Stressempfinden zugestehen will) erfüllt sein, beim zurücksetzen (nicht beim fangen) "wiederholt" (juristisch: Es muss sich dann um den gleichen Angler und den gleichen Fisch handeln)..

Für Fische als niederste Wirbeltiere mit eher rudimentärem Hirn und keiner Selbstwahrnehmung MUSS (eigentlich) also das Gericht den zur Strafbarkeit notwendigen Zeitraum "länger anhaltend" anders definieren als z. B. für Vögel, Säugetiere oder gar Primaten - und zwar deutlich länger.

Ein einzelnes Foto, innerhalb ein paar Sekunden geschossen vor dem zurücksetzen, dürfte daher bei normalen Richtern und Staatsanwälten weder zu einer Verurteilung (bzw. im Falle des SA) zu einer weitergehenden Ermittlung führen.

Da es zum einen aber auch solche und solche Richter und Staatsanwälte gibt und zum anderen man vor Gericht und auf hoher See eh in Gottes Hand ist, ist das zuerst mal theoretisch zu betrachten.

Ein guter Anwalt, der sich im Thema auskennt, wäre daher bei einer Anzeige empfehlenswert.

Der soll dann auch mal einen Blick werden in:
C&R - Glaubens oder Rechtsfrage?
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html
oder weitere entsprechende rechtswissenschaftliche Veröffentlichungen von Jendrusch und Jendrusch/Niehaus zum Thema.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

hab jetzt wieder Blutdrcuk.....................


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Es ist unfassbar... #q

Ein Blick zu unseren europäischen Nachbarn genügt und man bekommt den Eindruck, Deutschland ist mit seinen Gesetzen und deren Auslegung seitens der Verbände noch im tiefsten Mittelalter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Und es gibt besc................  Angler und Vereine, die einen solchen Verband noch bezahlen und dem angehören!!


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Es ist unfassbar... #q
> 
> Ein Blick zu unseren europäischen Nachbarn genügt und man bekommt den Eindruck, Deutschland ist mit seinen Gesetzen und deren Auslegung seitens der Verbände noch im tiefsten Mittelalter.



Oder noch schlimmer:
Ein Blick in die Zukunft...


----------



## sbE (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Da habe ich nicht mal das kleinste Problem damit diese Regelung zu ignorieren (wie bisher auch). So ein Schwachsinn, ich werde ganz bestimmt nicht alles töten, was ins Raster dieser Regelung passt. Aus moralischen Gründen und Gründen des Naturschutzes.


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ich auch... Da kann man sich kaum noch freuen, dass man ein Gewässer mit so gutem Bestand vor der Tür hat. Dass ein "zurücksetzen, um den Fisch nochmal fangen zu können" abgelehnt wird, kann ich ja irgendwie noch verstehen. Dass es für ein Zurücksetzen noch andere Gründe geben könnte, scheint aber niemand auch nur in Erwägung zu ziehen. Das macht mich einfach nur wütend!

 Ironie am Rande: Bei der ganzen PCB-Belastung eines solchen Wallers ist die in der faz  genannte Alternative der Verfütterung an Wildschweine oder ähnliches im Grunde ein Aufruf zur Tierquälerei, oder?

 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Würd ich jetzt schreiben, was ich wirklich denke und gegenüber solchen Verbänden und Verbandsvertretern will, würd ich mit Sicherheit im Knast landen.....

Also lass ichs lieber, die nackte Wahrheit zu schreiben.

Und behalte meine wirkliche Meinung für mich - die Gedanken sind frei............


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

_"Aus ethischen Gründen müsse an dieser Rechtslage unbedingt festgehalten  werden. Zu lange habe man darum gekämpft, so der Verband."_

Was stimmt nur nicht mit denen #d?

Angler- (& Mitglieder-)Feindlichkeit pur.
Dazu vollkommen rücksichtslos gegenüber den Fischbeständen.
Und die Rechtslage wird auch noch falsch interpretiert.


Am meisten beeindruckt mich aber die Logik der Argumentation;
Weil der Verband lange für eine Regelung gekämft hat,
ist dieser Standpunkt ethisch richtig.
Ja nee, is klar...


----------



## ronram (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Da kann man nur noch staunen.
Wie man als Interessenvertretung der im Verband organisierten Angler den eigenen Mitgliedern nur derart in den Rücken fallen kann...mit einer anglerfeindlichen und vor allem falschen und nicht haltbaren Rechtsauslegung.

Entweder hegt man einen Groll gegen die eigenen Angler oder man glaubt tatsächlich felsenfest an den Schwachsinn, den man da selbst in die Welt streut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

In welchem Jahrhundert die geistig leben, sieht man auch, wenn die letzte Meldung unter "Aktuelles" auf der Seite dieses anglerfeindlichen Verbandes vom 14.06.2015  ist.......................
http://www.lfvrlp.de/index.php/aktuelles

(wollt mal gucken, ob sie den Dreck auch auf ihrer Seite Schreiben, dabei aufgefallen)...


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Toll, dass der Verband auf seiner Seite vom Verzehr von Welsen über 60cm abrät., aber ein 2 Meter Waller zu Buletten verarbeitet werden musste.

http://www.lfvrlp.de/images/downloads/Merkblatt für Angler.pdf


----------



## gründler (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Werden die Spendengelder von Petra und co. eigentlich an gewisse Verbandler weitergeleitet???


Aber wenn man 35J. das Gehirn gewaschen bekommt glaubt man irgendwann das es so sein muss wie von Drosse damals erzählt.

Allein der Name Drosse muss in manchen Köpfen so angesehen sein das man sogar nen Altar im Schlafzimmer aufbaut.
Der letzte mit solch ein Ansehen wie Drosse es in der Verbandswelt hat,ist schon seit mitte der 40er Jahre tot.

Ein hoch auf Drosses Gehirnwäsche und Tatsachenverdrehung er lebe hoch hoch hoch........


Ps: Ihr müsst ihnen noch mehr Gerld geben euch vollkommen unterwerfen und gehorchen,euch bücken wenn man es euch befehlt, nur dann seit ihr die einzigsten besseren Angler dieser Welt.




|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei (wie hier RLP) und PETA??

PETA wird nicht von organisierten Angelfischern finanziert.............................

Die sind doch selber schuld, wenn sie mit ihren Vereinen weiter in solchen Verbänden bleiben - dabei wärs bei gleichem Ergebnis viel weniger Aufwand, das Geld gleich an PETA zu überweisen..


----------



## muddyliz (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Jetzt ist der gute Herr Günster schon so lange Vorsitzender des LV RLP, und kennt sich immer noch nicht mit den gesetzlichen Grundlagen aus.


> § 23 Zurücksetzen und Verwertung von Fischen
> (1) Fische, die einem Fangverbot unterliegen, sind, wenn sie nach dem Fang noch überlebensfähig sind, unverzüglich mit der zu ihrer Erhaltung erforderlichen Vorsicht ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen.
> (2) Werden Fische, die einem Fangverbot unterliegen, mit Aalhamen, Ankerkuilen oder Zugnetzen gefangen und können sie, weil sie tot oder nicht überlebensfähig sind, nicht ins Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden, so sind sie nach Anordnung der Fischereibehörde zu gemeinnützigen oder fischereiwirtschaftlichen Zwecken zu verwenden, wenn die Menge den eigenen Bedarf des Fischers übersteigt.


Da steht nirgendwo, dass maßige und nicht geschützte oder in der Schonzeit gefangene Fische entnommen und verwertet werden müssen.


> Ordnungswidrigkeiten:
> 5. entgegen § 17 den Fang auf untermaßige Fische ausübt,
> 6. entgegen den §§ 18, 19, 20 oder 21 unter Nichtbeachtung der Schonzeiten und der Fangverbote den Fischfang ausübt,
> 7. entgegen § 23 Abs. 1 einem Fangverbot unterliegende Fische, wenn sie nach dem Fang noch überlebensfähig sind, nicht unverzüglich oder nicht mit der zu ihrer Erhaltung erforderlichen Vorsicht ins Gewässer zurücksetzt,
> ...


Auch hier steht nichts von Verwertungspflicht oder Entnahmepflicht.
Bei Gemeinschaftsfischen ist es etwas komplizierter:


> Landesverordnung zur Durchführung des Landesfischereigesetzes
> (LFischG-DVO)
> Vom 11. November 2008
> Gesamtausgabe in der Gültigkeit vom 15.07.2013 bis 13.07.2018
> ...


Demnach dürften also die gefangenen Fische bei einem Hegefischen nur in andere Gewässer eingesetzt werden. Das betrifft aber nicht den Angler, der nicht an einem Gemeinschaftsfischen teilnimmt.

*Fazit: Die Äußerung von Herrn Günster, dass eine Verwertungspflicht für gefangene Fische besteht, entbehrt der rechtlichen Grundlage in RLP.
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Und des von ihm genannten TSG sowieso....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der gute Herr Günster schon so lange Vorsitzender des LV RLP, und kennt sich immer noch nicht mit den gesetzlichen Grundlagen aus.



Dann wäre es besser,wenn er  Dieter Nuhr's Weisheit beherzigen würde:

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat,einfach mal die Frexxe halten.

Den verbalen Rohrkrepierer zu machen,scheint bei einigen Verbandlern in den Genen zu liegen?


----------



## el.Lucio (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ich hab mal gerade nachgeschaut. Im Merkblatt zum Fischereierlaubnisschein RLP Mosel steht:

Wels: kein Mindestmaß
        kein Fangverbot
        sondern ANLANDEVERPFLICHTUNG ;+

was mach ich denn dann mit so nem Tier? Dem Pächter aufn Hof bringen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Da sind ja wirkliche Experten am Ruder.

 Von der Rechtslage keine Ahnung, von verantwortungsvoller Hege keine Ahnung und dann auch noch seine Verpflichtungen als Vorsitzender eines Landes-Fischereiverbands gegenüber den zahlenden Mitgliedern komplett ignorierend.

 Ich freue mich über jede Offenlegung zu Details aus diesem Sumpf. Vielleicht fängt dann eine relevante Anzahl zahlender Mitglieder endlich mal an darüber nachzudenken, ob gewisse Neubesetzungen von Schlüsselstellen anzustreben wären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gerade nachgeschaut. Im Merkblatt zum Fischereierlaubnisschein RLP Mosel steht:


Hier gehts aber um den Rhein (wos das meines Wissens so nicht gibt (bei uns am Neckar auch Abknüppelpflicht für jeden Waller))..



el.Lucio schrieb:


> was mach ich denn dann mit so nem Tier? Dem Pächter aufn Hof bringen?


oder Mülltonne, oder im Wald vergraben (wobei alte Waller wohl eher in de nSondermüll gehören dürften) - eine individuelle Verwertungspflicht besteht NICHT, wenn ein Entnahmegebot vorliegt.

Aus Gründen der übergeordneten Hege (über die nicht der Angler, sondern der Bewirtschafter (und evtl. Naturschutzstellen, je nach Bundesland) entscheiden), soll der Fisch einfach raus aus dem Gewässer, unabhängig was danach damit passiert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gerade nachgeschaut. Im Merkblatt zum Fischereierlaubnisschein RLP Mosel steht:
> 
> Wels: kein Mindestmaß
> kein Fangverbot
> ...



Verwerten oder entsorgen. Ich angle in Mittelfranken mit Entnahmepflicht für Wels z.B. in der Regnitz. Voriges Jahr habe ich zwei Welse über 1,80 m entsorgen müssen. Wie und so musste ich selbst regeln.


----------



## 9Auge (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Kollidiert diese Entnahmepflicht für Welse nicht mit dem TSG?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Nein, weil Hege (Sache des Bewirtschafters) genauso bis jetzt als sinnvoller Grund nach TSG vor Gericht schon anerkannt wurde zum töten von Fischen, wie die individuelle Verwertung durch den Angler.


----------



## 9Auge (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ok. Danke


----------



## el.Lucio (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Wieder was gelernt. Danke dafür #h


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gerade nachgeschaut. Im Merkblatt zum Fischereierlaubnisschein RLP Mosel steht:
> 
> Wels: kein Mindestmaß
> kein Fangverbot
> ...




Ab zur Kadaververwertungsanstalt 

und ....Gebühren für die Entsorgung bezahlen. 

@Naturliebhaber

was hat es gekostet?


Mal ganz ehrlich....bei sowas kann man doch nur die Schnur durchschneiden...


----------



## muddyliz (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ich habe gerade mal im Fischereischein (2016 ausgestellt) nachgesehen. Da steht:


> Fangfähige Fische unterliegen einer Anladeverpflichtung.


In der Landesfischerordnung sehe ich aber nichts davon. Ich würde wetten, dass diese Regelung auf Initiative des Landesfischereiverbands RLP zustande kam. Außerdem widerspricht diese Regelung der Durchführungsverordnung für Gemeinschaftsfischen des Landes RLP.
Und was heißt Anlandepflicht? Fisch vollständig aus dem Wasser heben und an Land ablegen (und dann wieder ins Wasser gleiten lassen)? Und von Verwertungspflicht steht dort auch nichts. Also Fisch in die Büsche werfen und vergammeln lassen?
Wenn der LFV RLP auf Zack wäre, hätte er sich für C&D eingesetzt. Aber von diesen XXXXX kann man ja sowas nicht erwarten. bei denen ist die alten VDSF-Menthalität (pro Naturschutz, gegen Angler) zu fest in den Köpfen verwurzelt.
*Fazit: Neue Köpfe braucht das Land.*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



muddyliz schrieb:


> *Fazit: Neue Köpfe braucht das Land.*



Dazu müssten alte(inkl.der darin verborgenen Drosse' Gene) erst
einmal rollen[emoji6]


----------



## muddyliz (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



> Landesverordnung zur Durchführung des Landesfischereigesetzes
> (Landesfischereiordnung)
> Vom 14. Oktober 1985
> § 21 Besondere Fangverbote
> ...


Fazit: Eine Anlandepflicht besteht in RLP tatsächlich für den Wels und für irgenwelche, im Gesetz nicht genannte Exoten wie z.B. Sonnenbarsch.
Die Anweisung in Fischereischein "Fangfähige Fische unterliegen einer Anlandeverpflichtung" ist durch die LFO RLP nicht gedeckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Das hat aber nix mit Tierschutzgesetz und Ethik zu tun, wie Günster immer rumschwafelt, sondern mit Landesrecht - vielleicht kennt er ja aber nix ausser RLP?..........

Witzig dabei:
Selbst der bayrische LFV, eigentlich das Synonym für Abknüppelgebot (jahrelang von denen auch gut geheissen), und Verfechter diesen Drecks auch damals im VDSF, hat inzwischen gemerkt, dass so eine Regelung auch mal modernisiert werden könnte (na gut, nicht alle, auch da sind meisten rollatorgetriebene Betonköppe) - aber immerhin fangen sie mal an, darüber zu diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308128

Währen RLP hier mehr als ne Rolle rückwärts macht, mit so bescheuerten Aussagen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der Verband aus Rheinland Pfalz legte nun auf Nachfrage des SWR nochmals explizit nach:*
> http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...lease/-/id=1682/did=16967774/nid=1682/tzh51j/
> _Beim fangen und zurücksetzen stünde ausschliesslich der Spaß am Angeln im Vordergrund, die Fische litten Stress und Schmerzen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Das Thema Tierschutzgesetz ist "Bundesthema"! 
Das beim derzeitigen Zustand des Bundesverband durchzukochen, lässt nichts Gutes erahnen! 
Im AB wurden nun bereits mehrfach die Problematiken aufgrund des TierschutzG, dessen Umfang, Bedeutung und Einfluss in der tagtäglichen Angelpraxis herausgearbeitet. Es setzt voraus, dass man sich damit überhaupt mal beschäftigt, um den Bereich in dem man sich rechtlich bewegt erstmal erfüllend zu erschließen, um dann argumentativ mitwirken zu können.
Bei einigen Statements kann man sich nur verwundert die Augen reiben, da diese offenbaren, dass dies bisher nicht geschehen ist.   
Besser die sagen also gar nichts und überlassen das einem fähigen Landesverband. Die einzig wirksame Speerspitze wird da wohl dem   Landesverband in Nds zu fallen, wobei dies namentlich auf den nds. LSFV zu konkretisieren wäre. Dort erscheint mir die Problematik durchdrungen bzw dort ist man in der Lage sachgerecht zu argumentieren. Ach und "wir" sind ja mit Ablauf 2016 auch bald "frei"! 
Ob die anderen was beitragen -beitragen wäre wohl zu viel gesagt-  ist aufgrund des auf ewig eingerosteten Kippschalters in Position Kuschelkurs eh egal! Einwendungen werden nicht erhoben oder sind schlichtweg unbeachtlich.


----------



## Pep63 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Mit Interesse habe ich die Diskussionen um die Entnahme von Fischen, die nicht Mindestmaßen oder Schonzeiten unterliegen verfolgt. Hier kann ich der vorherrschenden Meinung nur zustimmen, dass Fische, die auf dem Teller landen sollen auch vom Angler bestimmt werden sollen. Alle anderen gehören schonend zurückgesetzt. 
  Diese Praxis wird auch von allen Angelcracks so durchgeführt. Falls das nicht mit dem TSG vereinbar wäre, müssen die Leute wie Koch, Hänel, Beyer, Seuß, Domeyer, etc.  alle als Wiederholungstäter in diversen deutschen Gefängnissen einsitzen. 
  Leider sind die „Nicht“-Interessenvertreter der Angler gedanklich auf eine Schiene gesetzt worden,
  die an Realitätsfremdheit nicht zu überbieten ist. Die Äußerungen sprechen da für sich. Leider sind die Verbände so verfilzt, dass nur eine Totalrasur Abhilfe schaffen würde. Ich gebe die Hoffnung aber nicht auf, dass durch die ständige Disqualifizierung, der herumirrenden „ Führungen“ der Unterbau wegbricht und wir dann wieder bei vielen Landesverbänden über eine Interessenvertretung sprechen können. Beim Bundesverband bin ich mir da aber nicht sicher!


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Aber von diesen XXXXX kann man ja sowas nicht erwarten. bei denen ist die alten VDSF-Menthalität (*pro Naturschutz, gegen Angler*) zu fest in den Köpfen verwurzelt.
> *Fazit: Neue Köpfe braucht das Land.*



Sehe ich nicht ganz so, die alte VDSF-Mentalität war das Wettfischen, später wurde mit dem Naturschutz, das Ansehen aufpoliert.
Auf den Tierschutz haben sie sich nur eingelassen,
leider wurde das dann ein Selbstläufer, weil viele nun nur noch den Sinn der Angelei als Nahrungserwerb wahrnehmen.

Nun, solche sinnvolle Angelei wird wohl begrenzt werden müssen zum Schutze der Natur, vor zu hoher Entnahme, durch die Tierschutz Angler.
Nebeneffekt ist ja schon heute, das man vorrangig wenige Arten befischt die auch schmecken, ergo fischen 80% nur auf einzelne Fischarten, die dann nachbesetzt werden.

Da wird dann bald der Wunsch kommen den Besatz einzuschränken, die Anzahl der Angler zu verringern, oder man wird Arten ganz schonen.

Ich staune immer wieder das Tier und Naturschutz in einen Topf geworfen wird.
Das sind zwei grundliegend andere Dinge.

Derzeit wird der Tierschutz + Angeln, oft zur Gefahr für die Natur.
Schon Wer meint das man jeden gefangenen ungeschützten Fisch entnehmen solle, mag so ja das Angeln rechtfertigen wollen. Aber Er verlangt halt auch Raubbau an der Natur.
Aus der Feder eines anerkannten Naturschutzverbandes einfach nur peinlich. Als Naturschutzverband von Anglern mag er ja das Angeln gleichzeitig nicht einschränken.


Unsere Nachbarländer sind dort oft klüger, sie verbinden Angeln mit Naturerhalt und erwarten dabei , das man sich dem Tier gegenüber waidgerecht verhält.

Kurz die Verbände hüpften von einem Fettnapf, in den nächsten.
Aber wir brauchen starke Verbände, wenn wir von Angeln nur zur Verwertung weg kommen wollen.
Das wäre dann auch Naturschutz...
Wobei die Fische eigentlich auch wieder starke Verbände brauchen, weil sie ja sonst kaum als bedroht Wahrgenommen werden.
Letzteres mag Deine Punkt gewesen sein, den Du als weniger wichtig siehst...auch das alles zeigt die oft schlechte Verbandsarbeit der letzten Jahre.
Ich habe den VDSF, in nun bald 30 Jahren im Vorstand nie bewusst wahrgenommen, eine Schlimmere Aussage kann man ja wohl kaum machen.
Doch kann man, heute nehme ich ihn wahr,....seit einigen Jahren negativ wirkend.
Meinen eigenen L.V in Nds sehe ich da deutlich aktiver und das eben auch mehr in Richtung Naturschutz und Angeln.


----------



## willmalwassagen (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würd ich jetzt schreiben, was ich wirklich denke und gegenüber solchen Verbänden und Verbandsvertretern will, würd ich mit Sicherheit im Knast landen.....
> 
> .


Du würdest im Forum verbannt werden |supergri. Wäre schlimmer


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ja, da müsst ich mich nach unseren Regeln dann selber sperren, da haste wahr....


----------



## Mulich (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Man sollte die Fische nach dem Anlanden fragen können, was sie unter "schützenswert" verstehen. 

Eins auf's Hirn, oder weiterschwimmen?!

Ich denke mal die Antwort wäre einstimmig.


----------



## muddyliz (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Laut LFV RLP ist die sinnvolle Verwertung eines gefangenen Fisches unbedingt Vorschrift.
Quelle: http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...lease/-/id=1682/did=16967774/nid=1682/tzh51j/
Was versteht Herr Günster unter der sinnvollen Verwertung? Essen oder Tierfutter? Selbst der Bundes-VDSF, dessen stellvertretender Vorsitzender Herr Günster über viele Jahre war, ist da pragmatischer:
In seiner (alten) Broschüre sieht er auch eine Alternative zum Abknüppeln in Form des Zurücksetzens aus Hegegründen.
Quelle: http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/VDSF_Naturschutz.pdf
Es wäre also an der Zeit, dass der LFV RLP seiner so oft hinausposaunten Bestimmung "Naturschutz" nachkommt, und sich dafür einsetzt, dass dieser im Fischereischein aufgeführte Befehl, jeden nicht geschützten, maßigen Fisch anzulanden, gestrichen wird, weil das rheinland-pfälzische Gesetz dies (bis auf die Ausnahme Wels) nicht hergibt. Und der LFV sollte sich für Catch and Deside einsetzen,also es einem jeden Angler selbst überlassen, ob er einen maßigen Fisch abschlägt, oder ob er ihn aus Gründen der *Hege und damit des Naturschutzes* wieder zurücksetzt.


----------



## ayron (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Thomas, danke für deine Arbeit! Man wusste ja schon immer, dass ein Haufen unfähiger Verblendeter am Werk ist. Durch deine Arbeit und Recherche bekommt das Übel ein Gesicht. In ein paar Minuten kann nun jeder Erfahren, was sonst an den meisten vorbei gegangen wäre.
Super Arbeit! Danke! Weiter so!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Danke für den Zuspruch.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Da schließe ich mich an! Super Arbeit und immer vorne am Ball!


----------



## muddyliz (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat aber nix mit Tierschutzgesetz und Ethik zu tun, wie Günster immer rumschwafelt, sondern mit Landesrecht - vielleicht kennt er ja aber nix ausser RLP?..........


Wenn er die Landesfischereiordnung mal richtig durchgelesen hätte, würde er nicht so einen Quark erzählen über die Vorschrift, jeden gefangenen Fisch sinnvoll zu verwerten.
Es könnte natürlich sein, dass der Redakteur das nicht richtig widergegeben hat, denn nicht jeder gefangene Fisch darf entnommen (und danach eventuell verwertet) werden. Siehe LFO, § 23. Falls aber Herr Günster tatsächlich "jeder gefangene Fisch" sagte, dann ist das fern jeder gesetzlichen Regelung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Hat er ja gegenüber mehreren Zeitungen/Medien losgelassen - dann hättens alle falsch verstehen müssen....

Günster war auch im VDSF schon immer Abknüppelbefürworter - warum sollte er sich im DAFV geändert haben?


----------



## iltis05 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Und was wird mit dem Ganzen Fisch gemacht,ja den Verkauft man dann.
So wirds immo mit den Rotaugen aus den 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iltis05 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Und was wird mit dem Ganzen Fisch gemacht,ja den Verkauft man dann.
> So wirds immo mit den Rotaugen und den Barschen aus den Häfen gemacht.
> Und da sitzen die Leute täglich und sie müssen alles töten und mitnehmen.
> Bis nix mehr das ist.
> ...





Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## muddyliz (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Und wenn ich das hier http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/k...ische-worte-aber-auch-viel-spass_16047845.htm lese, dann kann ich nur sagen: "Günster, bleib bei deinen Fischen". Wer sich verzettelt, macht am Schluss Vieles nichts richtig.
#q#q#q


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Also ich bin in dieser ganzen Fischereisache Catch & Release sehr gespalten.
Ich finde, dass es sich langsam ein Schwarz-Weiß-Denken breit macht. Entweder ich setze alles zurück oder ich muss alles essen. Etwas dazwischen gibt es nicht. Was logischerweise auch tierschutzrechtlich einleuchtet. Man muss sich doch fragen, warum man denn angelt?
Solange es noch nicht geklärt ist, ob Fische Schmerzen spüren , wenn sie einen Haken im Maul haben, wird das C&R Thema eh noch geduldet. Aber man wird ja schon dumm gemacht, wenn man einen 1,25 m Hecht mitnimmt. Dann kommt das Schwarz-Weiß-Denken, man schlägt alles ab. 
Also von der Natur her gesehen, nehme ich lieber einen älteren Hecht mit, als einen jüngeren , denn wie ich es aus Erfahrung weiß, nimmt die Eiqualität und damit auch die Genetik mit zunehmendem Alter der Laichreife ab. Das ist komplett egal, ob der Hecht, Zander, Forelle,.. 100000 Eier mehr ins Gewässer entlädt, Krüppel und schlecht ausgebildete Nachkommen möchte ich weniger haben, als 100000 weniger, aber dafür genetisch bessere Fische.
Und dann kommt wieder das andere, dass sich die meisten darüber keine Gedanken machen.
Und auch einen alten Hecht kann ich noch essen, was machen denn Berufsfischer?
Schmeißen die alle Fische ab 1 m weg? Habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Mit den Wasserkraftwerken ist es doch das Gleiche. Hauptsache erneuerbare Energien inklusive Häcksler für Aal, Lachs und Co. 
Und immer weiter auf den Fischereiverband pochen, dass doch zu wenig besetzt wird.
Also das ist genauso, als , wenn ich mein eigenes Geld rauche. Für eine bestimmte Zeit habe ich meinen Nutzen, dann habe ich gar nichts mehr.#c:q

Aber gut das ist nur meine Meinung. Wenn ich mir anschaue, was mit C&R in anderen Ländern noch alles gemacht wird, schlage ich meinen Fisch lieber ab und töte ihn richtig, Dann muss ich mir aus ethnischen Gründen auch nichts anhören.#c

Also, ich muss immer wieder schmunzeln, wenn ich C&R höre.

Schönen Abend noch!#h


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Hier geht es doch nicht um die Release-Religion, die einige daraus machen, sondern eben genau um das andere Extrem, alles abzuknüppeln ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ja, das mag sein, aber fehl am Platz ist es auch nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> ...aber fehl am Platz ist es auch nicht.


Hä? |kopfkrat
#c


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Aber sowas von fehl am Platze.

Mach doch was Du willst solange Du andere damit nicht auf die Nerven gehst und meinst bekehren zu müssen.

Fakt ist aber: Kein TSG schreibt das Abknüppeln vor.

Und genau da vergallopiert sich der LfV.
Der LV hat die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten und nicht irgendwelche anglerfeindlichen TSG Interpretationen.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Also, ich muss immer wieder schmunzeln, wenn ich C&R höre.


Und ich musste schmunzeln als ich Deinen Post gelesen habe! |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Leute - bitte (ALLE):
nicht persönlich werden
Danke


----------



## Frame (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Irioniemodus an: Ich würd mir ja direkt wünschen das gewisse Kollegen *alles* (waidgerecht mit Herzstich usw.) abknüppeln, da sie ja sowieso alles mitnehmen. #q
Dabei denke ich an die ca. 30 Angler die sich am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag unter der W****** Rheinbrücke am Hafen versammellten und auch ganz gut gefangen haben.

Aber nach dem Abhaken wanderte bis auf ca. 1-2 Angler *ausnahmslos *jeder Fisch ohne Kopfschlag in die Plasiktüte oder sonstwas. (Und das vor zahlreichen schaulustigen gut besuchter Ausflugslokale direkt nahebei.)
[edit by Admin]

Die Frage für mich ist,  was will uns ein Verband mit einer dermaßen unfähig formulierten Aussage *eigentlich* sagen: *Dessen Brot ich fress, dessen Hand beiss ich ich nicht?*|kopfkrat


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Autsch, so viel Dummheit muss doch wehtun und dieser Holzkopf sitzt noch im Amt... unfassbar. Direkt rausscheuchen, vom Stuhl, teeren, federn und fertig... Angler, Angler, es geht bergab mit (Angel)Deutschland echt traurig so einen Dreck hier sooft lesen zu muessen, gerade in Zeiten Angler eigentlich jede unterstuetzung gebrauchen koennten_ Welche Instanz waere eig in der Lage, in so einem Fall eine Art Dringlichkeitssitzung einzuberufen und einen solchen Vorstand, wenn man ihn nicht sofort abwaehlt, um ihn wenigstens zurechtzustutzen...


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Was sagen eigentlich RPF-Vereine zu dieser verbaler Diarrhoe?
Gibt es noch keine Aussagen von Vorständen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Diese honigmangelernährten Abnicker wählen doch den Günster seit Jahr(zehnt)en.

Entweder weil sie zu dumm sind, zu begreifen, was der da von sich gibt (ist ja nix per se Neues, nur dass ers jetzt noch in der Presse verschleudert..)..

Oder weil sie nach jahrzehntelanger, schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche durch den VDSF den Dreck selber eh auch glauben..


----------



## knaacki2000 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Mir wäre der Wels just in dem Moment, in dem ich ihn betäuben wollte, aus der Hand gerutscht..... Das passiert schon mal.... ;-)

Solche Verbandsheinis erinnern mich irgendwie an die Fifa und Blatter.....
Unfähig, selbst verliebt und der eigentlichen Sache nicht dienlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



knaacki2000 schrieb:


> Mir wäre der Wels just in dem Moment, in dem ich ihn betäuben wollte, aus der Hand gerutscht..... Das passiert schon mal.... ;-)
> 
> Solche Verbandsheinis erinnern mich irgendwie an die Fifa und Blatter.....
> Unfähig, selbst verliebt und der eigentlichen Sache nicht dienlich.


Guter Vergleich in meinen Augen.....


----------



## Darket (18. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Im Editorial der Maiausgabe der F&F wird das Thema anhand eines Wallerfangs in RLP aufgegriffen. Inklusive des erfolglosen Nachhakens beim Verbandspräsidenten und erfreulich deutlicher Aussage in Hinblick auf "Interessenvertretung" und Kritikfähigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

jep, da hat der Herr Günster aber richtig eine mitgekriegt. 

Das richtige Thema dazu wäre aber das hier, denn genau um den Fisch und die Aussagen gehts da in FuF..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826


----------



## Darket (18. April 2016)

*AW: DAFV-Geschäftsführer Dr. Spahn: Angeln nur zur Verwertung*

Ah, sorry. Ich hätte irgendwie im Kopf hier schon mal was zu dem Vorfall gelesen zu haben, hab's aber grade nicht gefunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Habs passend verschubst ;-)))


----------



## Darket (18. April 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Haste bei F&F angefragt, ob Du den Artikel einstellen darfst? Ich fand das heute beim Aufschlagen doch schon ziemlich harten Tobak, dafür, dass man ja in der "Fachpresse" doch eher zurückhaltend ist in Bezug auf politische Themen...vorsichtig formuliert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Klar bin ich mit Christian in Kontakt.
Die wollen aber noch ein paar Tage warten, da das bis jetzt nur Abonnenten bekommen haben, Kioskverkauf läuft ja erst noch an.


----------



## Darket (18. April 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Stimmt, dauert noch. Aber wenn Du in Kontakt bist, richte doc,h so sich die Gelegenheit bietet, den Dank zumindest eines AB-Users und Abonnenten für so viel Klarheit und die deutlichen Worte aus. Ich will mein Abo eigentlich kündigen, aber wenn so was zur Regel wird, würde ich mir das ja echt nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Alles Lügenpresse.|supergri


----------



## CLA999 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ich bin kein 'Catch & Release' Angler, aber ich bin kein Feind von der Sache. Wenn man mit Verantwortlichkeit angelt, ist das in Ordnung. Einer dazu zu zwingen ein Fisch zu töten, finde ich ein Blödsinn, ebenso blöd finde ich ein Angler zu zwingen ein Fisch nicht zu essen... Was Biotopen angeht, ist die Catch & Release veilleicht nicht die Massnahme die viel positive Änderungen bringen werden in dem Bereich. Es gäbe in dieser Hinsicht viel bessere Massnahmen die wirklich ein Impakt auf dem Ekosystem und da würde ich die Fleischzüchtern und im allgemeinen die Bauern im Visier haben... Dass hätte nicht nur ein positive Wirkung auf dem Biotop, aber auch im Bereich Wasser, Gesundheit und Zukunft... Das ist veilleicht auch die wichtigste Thematik die wir vor uns haben!
Was die Vereine anbelangt kann ich keine seriöse Aussage haben (als Ausländer und Neuling), weil ich wenig Erfahrung habe. Ich bin in zwei Vereine angemeldet, weil es einfach billiger wird angeln zu gehen...|rolleyes Was mich zwar verwundert hat, ist die Vielfalt der kleine Gesetzänderung die Jede Vereine produziert. Zum Beispiel, junge Anglern Kônnen nur mit zwölf angeln, ärgerlich wenn ihr Sohn 10 ist #q . Manche Vereine scheinen auch nur Geld im Visier zu haben... Ich habe als total surrealistisch empfunden, dass man die Saar wie ein Wurst aufteilte und wie im Mittelater, bei jeder Brücke musste man bezahlen um die zu benutzen...
Zurück zum Thema: wenn man sagt dass unsere Nachbarn besser machen, bin ich ein bisschen skeptisch! Na ja, Vorschriften sind vielleicht besser (aber heute zu Tage kann man in Frankreich mal nicht mehr öffentlich gestehen dass man den Fisch essen will, da bekommt man eine Flut geärgerte Tierfreunde auf dem Bockel... auch wenn die Merheit dieser Leute Fische kaufen zum essen). In Frankreich sagt man ja, 'Glücklich sind die Einäugige, im Reich der Blinde'...:q

Schönen Abend #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar bin ich mit Christian in Kontakt.
> Die wollen aber noch ein paar Tage warten, da das bis jetzt nur Abonnenten bekommen haben, Kioskverkauf läuft ja erst noch an.



Hat ein bisschen gedauert, hier nun aber auch der Text von Christian Hoch in FuF mit der Erlaubnis, dies bei uns zu veröffentlichen.

Recht herzlichen Dank dafür an Christian Hoch und die Kollegen von FuF, dass wir diesen Text aus der Maiausgabe 2016 von Fisch und Fang bringen dürfen.

Quelle
Fisch und Fang 
Ausgabe 06
2016


----------



## snofla (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

die Aussage kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Den Schulterschluss unserer Medien bei solchen Themen finde ich klasse.


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Einfach unglaublich und an Arroganz kaum noch zu überbieten.#d
Man könnte glauben, der werte Herr Präsi ist ein Maulwurf oder Schläfer im Dienste von Peta oder Nabu.|kopfkrat


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den Schulterschluss unserer Medien bei solchen Themen finde ich klasse.



absolut, bin auch sehr erstaunt, bzw. nicht in er materie was die fachzeitschriften anbelangt.
hab´ mal dem blinker eine saftige contra verband mail geschickt, kam auch prompt eine rückmail - sinngemäß "damit würde ich beim autor offene türen einrennen, ABER....blablabla..."
im blinker sind ja auch jeden monat die unsäglichen dafv-news abgedr̶e̶uckt, im fisch&fang auch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

nö, bei FuF nicht - im Blinker aber auch nicht mehr .....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Sauber ￼ 

Kann man von H.Günster's Ursprungsaussage sowie seiner weiteren Uneinsicht nicht wirklich behaupten.

Wäre er ein ganz normaler Angler,könnte man es noch unter Laienwissen abhaken und belächeln.

Für einen LV Präsi, zeugt das allerdings von beängstigender Inkompetenz und ideologisch einbetonierter Faktenblindheit.

In Unternehmen/Branchen mit Anspruch auf positiver Aussenwirkung, würde man sowas als Geschäftsschädigendes Verhalten einstufen und auch dementsprechend "honorieren".

Das darauf,wie ja schon bei Dr.Spahn's Ausflug in die Welt der verbalen Kontraproduktivät,seitens des BV kein Dementi folgte,lässt natürlich noch tiefer blicken..Brüder im Ungeiste alter VDSF Traditionen.

Anstatt das Feuer weiterzureichen,
hält man am alten, überholten Ideologiemüll fest.


----------



## ronram (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

"Rechtsverdreher" ist ja noch harmlos.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ich bin wie einige hier auch Fassungslos über den Umgang mit dem Vorfall bzw. dem Inhalt. Das lässt leider tief blicken.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden?

Meine Antwort darauf:Jeder der in  offizieller Funktion diesen Mist verbreitet,MUSS aus dem Amt.

Entsprechend der Denkstruktur, am besten noch vorgestern.


----------



## gründler (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Mich würde ja mal inter.wo dieses Gesetz (Jeder massige...) steht was immer und immer wieder vorgeschoben wird????????

Wo??????

Auf Erlaubnisscheinen einzelne Länder.....etc.weil es damals so als Rechtsicher tausenden Vereinen vom VDSF erzählt wurde,weil man es aus'n TSG ableitet???

Aber wo steht das im Gesetzestext = Das jeder massige bla bla bla...usw.

Genau Nirgens.


----------



## muddyliz (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ein weiteres Beispiel für solch abstruses VDSF-Denken:
Herr Günster sagte zum Vorsitzenden unseres Vereins: "Hegefischen gibt es nicht." Gemeint war damit, dass Vereine keine Gemeinschaftsfischen als Hegefischen durchführen dürfen. Allerdings vergisst Herr Günster, dass im Schreiben vom Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten vom 26. April 1994 Gemeinschaftsfischen auch als Hegefischen durchgeführt werden dürfen:


> Gemeinschaftliche Fischen, bei denen der Fang insgesamt erfasst wird, sind nur zulässig, wenn diese Fischen der Hege dienen.
> Hegefischen sind nur zur Bestandserfassung und zur Bestandsregulierung zulässig, ...


Dieses Papier wurde übrigens damals von den VDSF-Landesverbänden am 18. Juli 1992 initiiert, um dem DAV (der damals immer mehr Vereine aus dem VDSF abzog) eins auszuwischen. Und soviel ich weiß, war Günster damals schon im Vorstand des VDSF Rheinland-Pfalz, eventuell sogar damals schon Vorsitzender.

Außerdem: http://www.lfvrlp.de/images/downloads/lv-info/infoheft-01-2013.pdf Seite 9:
Was hat ein Vorsitzender eines Landesfischereiverbandes auf einer Demo gegen Windräder im Pfälzer Wald zu suchen? Was ich darüber denke, darf ich aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht sagen.

Noch was: Man hört munkeln, dass einige im Landesfischereiverband RLP organisierte Vereine wieder zurück wollen in den DAFV, angeblich damit sie weiter ihre DAFV-Beitragsmärkchen kleben können. Bin mal gespannt, was da auf der Delegiertenversammlung am 28.5.2016 beschlossen wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Günster ist offensichtlich weder dazu in der Lage, Gesetzestexte (in diesem Fall das Tierschutzgesetz) korrekt zu interpretieren noch den Unterschied zwischen Zielfisch und Beifang zu verstehen. Wie kann jemand mit solchen intellektuellen Defiziten Präsident eines Landesverbands sein? 

Das lässt tief blicken, welche "Experten" dort die Anglerschaft vertreten und mit welcher "Souveränität" diese Personen wohl in entsprechenden Gremien argumentieren. 

Jede Firma würden ihnen ein Angebot machen und sie in den Ruhestand schicken, damit sie nicht noch mehr Schaden anrichten.

Mir fehlen wirklich die Worte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das lässt tief blicken, welche "Experten" dort die Anglerschaft vertreten und mit welcher "Souveränität" diese Personen wohl in entsprechenden Gremien argumentieren.
> .


Ich "maule" nicht umsonst seit Jahr(zehnt)en...........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich "maule" nicht umsonst seit Jahr(zehnt)en...........



Was mich entsetzt ist das Ausmaß der Inkompetenz. Der Mann behauptet ja nachwievor, die Entnahme wäre vom Tierschutzgesetz vorgeschrieben. Das ist nachweislich kompletter Humbug und man muss nicht gerade Jura studiert haben, um zu erkennen, dass das Gegenteil der Fall ist, falls es keine Verwertungsabsicht gibt und für die jeweilige Tierart keine Entnahmepflicht besteht (Vorliegen eines vernünftigen Grunds als Grundlage für das Töten).

Ich stelle mir mit Grausen vor, was dieser Mann z.B. Junganglern für Geschichten erzählt.


----------



## NedRise (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

"Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch muss getötet werden"... das hört sich so an als ob die Fische ausrotten wollten, echt dumm diese Wortwahl.

 Diese selbstgerechten Ar.... vom Verband, unglaubliche Betonköpfe. Die FuF bringt ja mittlerweile zwischendurch mal etwas ProAngeln, was ich als positive Entwicklung sehe. Der Blinker ist da behäbiger und mehr auf Verbandslinie gewesen, wie das momentan ist weiß ich nicht, da länger nicht mehr gelesen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir mit Grausen vor, was dieser Mann z.B. Junganglern für Geschichten erzählt.


nicht nur dieser mann.
was meinst du wie mein kumpel mich angschaut hat, als ich vor seinen augen zum ersten mal einen maßigen zander außerhalb der schonzeit zurückgesetzt habe.
da hatte der gerade die fischerprüfung gemacht und gedacht, daß ich fast mit einem bein im knast wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was mich entsetzt ist das Ausmaß der Inkompetenz.


Wieso?
Ich liste das alles seit Jahr(zehnt)en auf, war doch allüberall für jeden sichtbar......


----------



## NedRise (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ja, dieser Blödsinn wird fleißig immer weiter gelehrt. Dann werde ich immer von frischen Fischereiinhabern immer darauf hingewiesen das ich die Fische nicht zurücksetzen darf. Und ich darf dann wieder erklären, das ich das unter umständen doch darf.

Warum lehren die nicht die tatsächliche Rechtslage...

Einmal wurde ich am Rhein sogar nach dem zurücksetzen mit einem verächtlichen "Aha Sportangler" bedacht...#d


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie kann jemand mit solchen intellektuellen Defiziten Präsident eines Landesverbands sein?



Im dt.Verbandstheater geht das durchaus.

Das Talent zum Niveautechnischen Limbo..unterbieten ging bisher ja immer.

Das merkwürdige daran,solche Leute fallen ja nicht urplötzlich samt ihrer schrägen,beinahe Zwangsjackenpflichtigen Ansichten vom Himmel ins Amt,da zieht auch kein Papagei Zettel mit Kandidaten aus 'nem Hut,würde dieses Amt vererbt ,wären fortlaufende Peinlichkeiten ja auch als Gendefekt erklärbar..dem ist aber auch nicht so.

Tja..wer und was macht solche Experten also zu Präsidenten?


----------



## Frettchen82 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Auch wenn das hier schon paar Tage alt ist. 

Bin aus RLP und möchte zu dem Verbandstypen und seinem bla bla nicht weiter eingehen. Kenne den noch nicht mal. Ein wjnfacher Verweis auf die LFO hätte doch gereicht.

Vor ca. 2 Jahren gab es noch ein Mindestmaß für Wels von 60 cm für ALLE Gewässer.  Das wurde dann gestrichen und somit ist der Wels automatisch unter die Arten gerutscht, für die eine Anlandeverpflichtung besteht. 

Das wurde in dem FuF Artikel auch nicht korrekt dargestellt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Anlandungspflicht ?
In Baden-Württemberg nein.  Da kann es 1000 gute Gründe geben einen gefangen Fisch ausserhalb der Schonzeit zurückzusetzen.
Da es um Tierschutz geht kann man auf Bayern verweisen. Da wurde ausdrücklich ins Gesetz geschrieben, der Fischereirechtsinhaber kann bestimmen, welche Fische auch abweichend von Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen zurückgesetzt werden dürfen.
Damit wird impliziert dass es solche Gründe grundsätzlich geben kann, auch wenn in Bayern die Fischereirechtsinhaber davon keinen Gebrauch machen. Wenn es aber solche Gründe in Bayern gibt wird es diese Gründe auch in BW geben. Und da in BW nirgends geschrieben steht dass  der Angler die Entscheidung nicht treffen darf und er ja einen Sachkundenachweis hat kann man davon ausgehen dass er das beurteilen kann. So würde ein RA  argumentieren. Da ich keiner bin ist das keine Rechtsberatung. Und wenn unsere Verbände zu etwas nütze wären würde dies als Rechtsgutachten eingeholt und so publiziert werden. Kostet zwischen 1000,00€ -2500,00€. Also 100 -200 Mitgliedsbeiträge  oder 20 - 40 Schulungssteuer (65,00€ pro Schulungsteilnehmer an den Verband) in BW.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Richtig, nur weil Schonzeit/maß ausgesetzt sind, gibt es noch lange keine Anlandungspflicht (ausser Bayern, wo die explizit festgeschrieben wird in AFVIG 11/8). 

Daher haben das die Kollegen von FuF also richtig dargestellt....

Nur die Vebandler in RLP sind da geistig noch nicht in der Lage, Realitäten zu akzeptieren...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

In RLP gibt es in einigen Gewässern bzw. Pachtabschnitten des 
Rhein eine Entnahmepflicht für Waller (Teilweise auch für Rapfen, für Grundeln sowieso) und das steht auch so auf den Scheinen.

Die ist eindeutig definiert - was ich davon halte steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

eben - wenns klar drauf steht isses so, und nicht nur weil Schonmaß aufgehoben wurde..


----------



## muddyliz (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Im blauen Fischereischein von Rheinland-Pfalz steht (letzter Satz): "Fangfähige Fische unterliegen einer Anlandeverpflichtung". Da es für Waller in RLP weder Mindestmaß noch Schonzeit gibt, muss jeder gefangene Waller angelandet werden. Und das gilt somit für ganz RLP. Es steht allerdings nirgendwo etwas von Verwertungspflicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Unter Anladeverpflichtung verstehe ich, das ich den Fisch vom Wasser ans Land bringen muss...mit Kescher, Gaff, Hand oder sonst was  Das ich den Fisch töten muss lese ich aus "Anlandeverpflichtung" nicht heraus  Aber einige Leute haben eh immer eine komische / unklare Audrucksweise...


----------



## Der_rheinangler (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ja auf meiner Rheinkarte steht es auch drauf dass Fische ohne oder über dem Mindestmaß entnommen werden müssen! An einem anderen Gewässer an dem ich angele steht es zwar nicht auf der Karte, man verliert diese aber wenn man dabei beobachtet wird.

Für mich gibt es da rechtlich gesehen erstmal keinen Interpretationsspielraum in Rheinland-Pfalz. Wenn man von den Falschen beim zurücksetzten beobachtet wird, und dies einen nachgewiesen wird bzw man es auch noch zu gibt muss man da auf jeden Fall erstmal mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Ob man dann im Nachhinein mit der Argumentation durch kommt wo denn bitte die Sinnvolle Verwertung eines 10cm Barsches oder eines 2 Meter Welses ist, wäre interessant zu erfahren, mir persönlich aber viel zu viel Ärger.



Das ist natürlich  leider echt beschissen wenn man Zuschauer beim Angeln hat und den gefangenen Fisch nicht unbedingt abknüppeln will. 

SO wie ich gehört habe rutschen vielen Anglern die Fische in Rheinland Pfalz noch im Wasser vom Haken beim Versuch der Handlandung. Daraus kann einem normal kein Strick gedreht werden! Vermute ich zu mindest.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Ja auf meiner Rheinkarte steht es auch drauf dass Fische ohne oder über dem Mindestmaß entnommen werden müssen! An einem anderen Gewässer an dem ich angele steht es zwar nicht auf der Karte, man verliert diese aber wenn man dabei beobachtet wird.
> 
> Für mich gibt es da rechtlich gesehen erstmal keinen Interpretationsspielraum in Rheinland-Pfalz. Wenn man von den Falschen beim zurücksetzten beobachtet wird, und dies einen nachgewiesen wird bzw man es auch noch zu gibt muss man da auf jeden Fall erstmal mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Ob man dann im Nachhinein mit der Argumentation durch kommt wo denn bitte die Sinnvolle Verwertung eines 10cm Barsches oder eines 2 Meter Welses ist, wäre interessant zu erfahren, mir persönlich aber viel zu viel Ärger.
> 
> ...



Hier existiert halt die gleiche Problematik wie in Bayern. Es wurde bisher nie gerichtlich geklärt, ob eine generelle Entnahmepflicht als vernünftiger Grund zum Töten eines Fisches im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes hinreichend ist, auch wenn keine Verwertung erfolgt. Das muss irgendwann durch die Instanzen getragen werden, oder zumindest auf den Tisch der ersten Instanz.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Hallo Naturliebhaber
Hallo miteinander




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier existiert halt die gleiche Problematik wie in Bayern. Es wurde bisher nie gerichtlich geklärt, ob eine generelle Entnahmepflicht als vernünftiger Grund zum Töten eines Fisches im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes hinreichend ist, auch wenn keine Verwertung erfolgt. Das muss irgendwann durch die Instanzen getragen werden, oder zumindest auf den Tisch der ersten Instanz.



Hier liegt der Irrtum. Die Entnahmepflicht ist nicht Folge des Tierschutzgesetzes sondern hängt mit dem Hegerecht zusammen. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Im blauen Fischereischein von Rheinland-Pfalz steht (letzter Satz): "Fangfähige Fische unterliegen einer Anlandeverpflichtung".



In Bayern ists anders, weils da als geltendes Recht in der Verordnung steht mit dem Abknüppeln (AFVIG 11/8) !

In RLP stehts da nicht (in Verordnung, http://landesrecht.rlp.de/jportal/p....hl=1#jlr-FischGDVRPV2P17-jlr-FischGDVRPV1P17), im Gesetz eh nicht (>regelt Verordnung), nur aufm Schein (mit dann wohl fehlender Rechtsgrundlage)...

Das wusst ich bisher nicht (wie auch), weil ich ja immer Gesetz und Verordnung heranziehen muss (hab ja keinen RLP-Schein).... 

Und weil das auch so sein muss, dass es in Gesetz und/oder Verordnung stehen MUSS, da sonst jeder Gastangler aus einem anderen Bundesland in RLP das ja nicht wissen kann (steht ja nicht auf seinem Schein) - oder das gilt halt nur für RLP-Einwohner...
;-))))))

Ist also rechtlich so schon mal kompletter Schrott in meinen Augen ....

Das kommt wahrscheinlich daher, weil das da steht in der RLP-Verordnung:


> § 21
> Besondere Fangverbote:
> 
> Für Fische, die nicht zu den in § 17, § 20 Abs. 2 und § 33 Abs. 1 genannten Arten zählen, besteht eine Anlandeverpflichtung.


Das bedeutet aber eben NICHT, dass JEDER Fisch über Maß und ohne Schonzeit entnommen werden MUSS, sondern nur eben nur die in den genannten § NICHT aufgezählten Arten.

Wie die zu dem Schrott auf dem Schein kommen, wäre mal interessant, das nach zu verfolgen...

Nachdem da aber auch die Grünen, der parlamentarische Arm der Ökotaliban, mit am Ruder sind, wundert mich solche Anglerfeindlichkeit eh nicht..

Da schon eher bei der CSU in Bayern - da die CSUler in Amigobayern aber auch alles alleine machen müssen, wohl inkl. Opposition, kommt das vielleicht von daher, dass die auch die anglerfeindliche Seite noch mitmachen müssen ;-)))

In B-W haben wir dazu neben den Grünen ja auch noch die SPD und die CDU ;-)))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Naturliebhaber
> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass die Entnahmepflicht Folge des Tierschutzgesetzes ist. Es geht darum, ob der Inhaber der Fischereirechte (oder ein Gesetzgeber) festlegen kann, dass ein fangfähiger Fisch immer zu entnehmen ist, auch wenn keine Verwertungsabsicht besteht. Welches Hegeziel wird denn bei der Entnahme einer Barbe oder eines Aals erreicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Diskutiert das in einem passenden Thread ums AFVIG  aus - hier gehts um anderes, anderes Bundesland, anderer Sachverhalt..
Danke


----------



## Der_rheinangler (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Gab es denn dazu in RLP noch nie eine Verhandlung? Wurde da noch nie einer beim zurücksetzen erwischt?

Eigentlich müssten sich mal ein paar hundert Angler zusammen tun, jeder gibt einen 50er und man schaut mal wie weit man vor Gericht kommt 

Andererseitz habe ich den EIndruck dass die "ich knüppel alles ab" Angler doch deutlich in der Mehrheit sind.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Jaja..der unrühmliche Geist von H.Drosse' und seinen neuzeitlichen Gesinnungsgenossen

Wie eine Seuche...

Es bleibt aber dabei..wer als Verbandsoffizieller im 21 Jhd.diese Meinung vertritt,gehört erst recht seiner Anlandung nebst Sinnvoller Verwertung zugeführt..in Form einer Abwahl auf die heimische Couch.

Da können sie dann gerne weiter ihren Zwangsneurotischen Metzgerphantasien frönen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Gab es denn dazu in RLP noch nie eine Verhandlung? Wurde da noch nie einer beim zurücksetzen erwischt?



Meines Wissens nach nicht - vielleicht sind die Angler hier schlauer und posaunen es nicht laut herraus...


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet aber eben NICHT, dass JEDER Fisch über Maß und ohne Schonzeit entnommen werden MUSS, sondern nur eben nur die in den genannten § NICHT aufgezählten Arten.



Das ganze hat in RLP glaube ich nie wirklich jemand wahrgenommen. Man geht Angeln. Fängt man den Zielfisch, landet der in der Pfanne. Wenn nicht, dann landet er wieder im Wasser.

Da ich selbst Pächter eines Forellenbach bin, habe ich die Gesetze schon 100 mal hoch und runter gelesen. Erst, als der Wels gestrichen wurde, ist mir dieser Satz erst aufgefallen.

Also Grundsätzlich muss der Wels raus, dass ist halt Hege. So komisch es klingt. Ich bin ja auch kein Wissenschaftler, vertraue aber auch ein bisschen den staatlichen Institutionen. 

Hier sollte man aber vielleicht mal ansetzen. Man müsste die SGD, welche erstmal zuständig ist, mal fragen, was man denn mit einem 2 Meter Waller macht. Ich glaube, das mache ich mal. Hatte wegen der Bachpach schon öfter Kontakt dahin, die sind eigentlich sehr gesprächig.

Grundsätzlich wäre aber hier auch mal das Gesetz in Frage zu stellen, wenn auch erstmal nur die Formulierung.

Da ich neuerlich auch politisch aktiv bin (wenn auch nicht wegen solchen Themen), wäre das durchaus mal aufzugreifen.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Das ganze hat in RLP glaube ich nie wirklich jemand wahrgenommen. Man geht Angeln. Fängt man den Zielfisch, landet der in der Pfanne. Wenn nicht, dann landet er wieder im Wasser.



Darf ich, wenn nicht mein Zielfisch beisst diesen zurücksetzten? ALso cih fische auf Hecht und fange eine  großen Barsch kann ich diesen zurück setzten?


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Da der Barsch in den § mit der Anlandeverpflichtung fällt, sage ich mal nein. EDIT: Die Aussage war falsch. Hatte mich verlesen in der LFO.

Hinzu kommt, dass der Barsch unter denen steht, die nur mit Genehmigung ausgesetzt werden dürfen. Stellt sich die weitere Frage, ob das als Aussetzen gilt.

Also echt. Ich bin Buchhalter und muss mich oft mit dem Handelsgesetzbuch und unseren Steuergesetzen auseinander setzen. Das ist irgendwie einfacher wie die paar §§ unsere LFO in RLP.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Hier sollte man aber vielleicht mal ansetzen. Man müsste die SGD, welche erstmal zuständig ist, mal fragen, was man denn mit einem 2 Meter Waller macht. Ich glaube, das mache ich mal. Hatte wegen der Bachpach schon öfter Kontakt dahin, die sind eigentlich sehr gesprächig.



Das kannst du erstmal vergessen... Der gute Herr Jörgensen ist am Freitag vor zwei Wochen an Krebs verstorben. Und ob Wagner oder Schuhen-Frank da die gleiche Stellung innerhalb der Behörde haben...



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Darf ich, wenn nicht mein Zielfisch beisst  diesen zurücksetzten? ALso cih fische auf Hecht und fange eine  großen  Barsch kann ich diesen zurück setzten?


Das ist genau der Satz den ich den "Neulingen" immer erkläre... Natürlich sollte man dann minutenlange Fotoshootings unterlassen (Trophäenangeln)
Und als kleiner Tip noch: Auf das TSG berufen (Ich darf kein Tier ohne Grund...)
Nun, ich fange einen großen Hecht - wir sind nur zwei Personen, den kann ich nicht sinnvoll verwerten.
Fange ich einen Waller: Tsg UND die "Verzehrempfehlung für Rheinfische in RLP" anführen :g
Und natürlich hat man nicht gezielt auf den großen Hecht oder Waller gefischt.#6


----------



## muddyliz (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



> § 21
> Besondere Fangverbote:
> 
> Für Fische, die nicht zu den in § 17, § 20 Abs. 2 und § 33 Abs. 1 genannten Arten zählen, besteht eine Anlandeverpflichtung.


Wie Thomas schon sagte, per Gesetz (LFO) besteht eine Anlandeverpflichtung nur für die in o.g. Paragraphen *nicht* genannten Fische. 
In den o.g. Paragraphen sind folgende Fische aufgeführt:


Fische mit Mindestmaß:
Seeforelle (Salmo trutta forma lacustris L.)
Hecht (Esox lucius L.)
Zander (Stizostedion lucioperca [L.])
Aal (Anguilla anguilla L.)
Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio L.)
Barbe (Barbus barbus L.)
Äsche (Thymallus thymallus L.)
Blaufelchen (Coregonus lavaretus L.)
Schleie (Tinca tinca L.)
Bachforelle (Salmo trutta forma fario L.)
Bachsaibling (Salvelinus fontinalis Mitch.)
Regenbogenforelle (Oncorhynchus mykiss Walbaum)
Nase (Chondrostoma nasus L.)
Plötze, Rotauge (Rutilus rutilus L.)
Rotfeder (Scardinius erythrophthalmus L.)
Ganzjährig geschützte Arten:
Lachs (Salmo salar L.)
Meerforelle (Salmo trutta L.)
Stör (Acipenser sturio L.)
Schnäpel (Coregonus oxyrhychus [L.])
Dreistacheliger Stichling (Gasterosteus aculeatus L.)
Bitterling (Rhodeus sericeus amarus Bloch)
Elritze (Phoxinus phoxinus [L.])
Moderlieschen (Leucaspius delineatus [Heckel])
Karausche (Carassius carassius [L.])
Aland (Leuciscus idus [L.])
Schneider (Alburnoides bipunctatus [Bloch])
Quappe (Lota lota [L.])
Flunder (Pleuronectes flesus L.)
Schlammpeitzger (Misgurnus fossilis [L.])
Bachschmerle (Barbatula barbatula [L.])
Steinbeißer (Cobitis taenia L.)
Koppe (Cottus gobio L.)
Maifisch (Alosa alosa [L.])
Finte (Alosa fallax [Lacépède])
Meerneunauge (Petromyzon marinus L.)
Flussneunauge (Lampetra fluviatilis [L.])
Bachneunauge (Lampetra planeri [Bloch])
Europäischer Flusskrebs (Astacus astacus L.)
Steinkrebs (Austropotamobius torrentium [L.])
Flussperlmuschel (Margaritifera margaritifera [L.])
Kleine Teichmuschel (Pseudanodonta complanata [Rossmässler])
Große Teichmuschel (Anodonta cygnea [L.])
Malermuschel (Unio pictorum [L.])
Kleine Flussmuschel (Unio crassus [Philipsson])
Große Flussmuschel (Unio tumidus [Philipsson]).
Giebel (Carassius auratus L.)
Döbel (Leuciscus cephalus [L.])
Hasel (Leuciscus leuciscus [L.])
Brachsen, Brassen (Abramis brama [L.])
Güster (Abramis bjoerkna [L.])
Ukelei (Alburnus alburnus [L.])
Gründling (Gobio gobio [L.])
Flussbarsch (Perca fluviatilis L.)
Kaulbarsch (Gymnocephalus cernua [L.]).
Für alle diese Fischarten besteht also keine Anlandeverpflichtung, teilweise (bei den geschützten Arten sowie während der Schonzeit gefangenen Fischen sowie bei untermaßigen Fischen) sogar ein Anlandverbot.
Da facto gilt die Anlandeverpflichtung also nur für den Wels sowie gebietsfremde Fische wie z.B. Sonnenbarsch.
Die generelle Anlandepflicht für fangfähige Fische, wie sie auf dem blauen Fischereischein steht, ist also nicht gesetzeskonform mit der Landesfischereiordnung.


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ach du Sch... genau mit dem hatte ich immer regen und sehr guten Kontakt. Da ging aber eine mit Verstand. Die anderen kenne ich nicht.

Ich habe hier noch ein Buch -> http://www.kommunalpraxis.de/laender/rheinland-pfalz/fischereirecht-rheinland-pfalz

Das ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber selbst da steht kein Wort darüber drin. Konnte im Bereich dieser §§ nichts finden.


----------



## muddyliz (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Da der Barsch in den § mit der Anlandeverpflichtung fällt, sage ich mal nein.
> 
> Hinzu kommt, dass der Barsch unter denen steht, die nur mit Genehmigung ausgesetzt werden dürfen. Stellt sich die weitere Frage, ob das als Aussetzen gilt.


Das ist alles Käse was du da schreibst. Lies dir mal das Gesetz genau durch.


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ich habe es ja schon angepasst in meinen Post. Hatte mich verlesen |uhoh:


----------



## muddyliz (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Außerdem: Was genau unter Anlandepflicht zu verstehen ist, regelt die EU-Verordnung: http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/cfp/fishing_rules/landing-obligation/index_de.htm
Diese EU-Verordnung gilt aber nur für die europäischen Meeresteile, also für Salzwasser. Was unter Anlandepflicht im Süßwasser zu verstehen ist, ist nirgendwo festgelegt. So ist z.B. nicht klar, ob die Anlandepflicht mit einer Entnahmepflicht gleichzusetzen ist. Auch steht nirgendwo etwas in der LFO RLP, dass ich einen angelandeten Fisch töten muss, zumal das eventuell mit dem Tierschutzgesetz kollidiert sowie mit dem Hegeziel, einen altersgemäß vielschichtigen Fischbestand zu erhalten.
Auch steht nirgendwo in der LFO RLP, dass ich einen der Anlandepflicht unterliegenden Fisch verwerten muss. Gerade beim Wels empfiehlt die Verzehrempfehlung, http://www.lfvrlp.de/images/downloads/Merkblatt für Angler.pdf
größere Welse wegen der hohen Schadstoffbelastung nicht zu verzehren. Und damit scheidet er wohl auch als Katzen- oder Hundefutter aus.


----------



## Frettchen82 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Also ich verstehe die Anlandeverpflichtung so, dass der Fisch entnommen werden muss, was waidgerechtes Töten mit einschließt. Das muss dann nicht explizit in der LFO stehen.

Aber tatsächlich kollidiert es mit der negativen Verzehrempfehlung. Das ganze Konstrukt ist nicht durchdacht.

Da müsste man Mainz eigentlich mal aufmischen. Da hat sich vor X Jahren ein Gesetzesreferent den Stuss ausgedacht und im Landtag wurde das dann ohne Aussprache durchgewunken...


----------



## JohannesF (3. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe die Anlandeverpflichtung so, dass der Fisch entnommen werden muss, was waidgerechtes Töten mit einschließt. Das muss dann nicht explizit in der LFO stehen.



Ja also wenn du das so verstehst, wird das schon so sein.


----------



## Jose (4. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ... Der gute Herr Jörgensen ist am Freitag vor zwei Wochen
> [*] verstorben...



das ist völlig ausreichend als info.
das 
[*] tut nix zur sache und ist mehr als indiskret


----------



## muddyliz (4. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe die Anlandeverpflichtung so, dass der Fisch entnommen werden muss, was waidgerechtes Töten mit einschließt. Das muss dann nicht explizit in der LFO stehen.


Man kann viel denken, wenn der Tag lang ist.


----------



## Frettchen82 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Ich kann doch auch nix dafür, dass es da steht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Natürlich muss  sowas im Gesetz oder in der Verordnung stehen - sonst dürfte es gar nicht aufm Schein stehen...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe die Anlandeverpflichtung so, dass der Fisch entnommen werden muss, was waidgerechtes Töten mit einschließt.


Richtig, so ist es. Ich habe mal einen Verbandler und einen Behördenmitarbeiter gefragt, was ich mit dem Kadaver eines nach der Verzehrempfehlung nicht genießbaren Fisches machen solle nachdem ich ihn abgeschlagen habe...

*Die Antwort bei beiden:* dann vergrabe ihn am Ufer.

*Ich dann:* darf man nicht, da bekommt man eine auf den Deckel wegen illegaler Tierkörperbeseitigung. Außerdem ist es auch verboten einen Fisch am Gewässer zu zerlegen.

*Verband/Behörde:* dann schneid ihn klein und schmeiß ihn ins Wasser.

*Ich:* darf ich auch nicht, siehe oben. Hinzu kommt das es ja bei uns sogar lt. Verordnung verboten ist, Enten zu füttern - und da soll ich mit einem Fischkadaver Ratten anlocken?

*Verband/Behörde:* Dann mußt du ihn eben mit nach Hause nehmen und in die Hausmülltonne schmeissen.

*Ich:* Was sollen die anderen Mieter sagen wenn ich mitgebrachten Müll in die Haustonne schmeisse? Außerdem ist es ein Tierkadaver, der hat im Hausmüll nix zu suchen...

*Verband/Behörde (genervt):* Dann bring ihn eben in die Tierkörperbeseitigung oder ruf die Feuerwehr.

*Ich:* Kann ich nicht. Der einzige vernüftige Grund ein Tier zu töten ist die Ernährung.
Wenn ich den jetzt unbeabsichtigt fange und ihn nur wegkloppe weil es jemanden beliebt, dann mache ich mich strafbar (Tsg-> Bundesgesetz, Entnahmepflicht -> nur eine Anordnung, "ober" sticht "unter")
Also setze ich den Fisch zurück weil es 1. nicht mein Zielfisch ist, ich ihn 2. nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann (und auch nicht sollte) und 3. die Feuerwehr anderes und wichtiges zu tun hat...

*Verband/Behörde (noch genervter):* dann mach doch was du willst, das macht ihr ja da sowieso.

Soviel zu dem Thema. Das Gespräch/Telefonat fand vor ~drei Jahren statt und hat sich mir fest ins Hirn gebrannt...
im übrigen gillt ja die Entnahmepflicht ja nicht nur am Rhein, sondern auch an der Lahn und Mosel, hinzu kommt als "entnahmepflichtiger Fisch" der Rapfen.




Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Das muss dann nicht explizit in der LFO stehen


Es steht auch so nicht in den Verordnungen/Gesetzen. Ein  Gewässereigentümer kann aber jederzeit nach Abspreche mit der SGD  strenger Regeln aufstellen als im Gesetz verlangt.




Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Aber tatsächlich kollidiert es mit der negativen Verzehrempfehlung. Das ganze Konstrukt ist nicht durchdacht.


 Aber sowas von... Nachgedacht wird da selten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Es steht auch so nicht in den Verordnungen/Gesetzen.


Genau deswegen dürfte sowas auch nicht (rechtmäßig) im Fischereischein des Landes RLP als allgemeingültig stehen mit einer Anlandeverpflichtung.
Ohne gesetzliche Grundlage oder Verordnung, wie hier behauptet wurde, sondern es kann nur im jeweiligen Erlaubnisschein vermerkt werden:


asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ein  Gewässereigentümer kann aber jederzeit nach Abspreche mit der SGD  strenger Regeln aufstellen als im Gesetz verlangt.


jepp, wenn das gesetzlich möglich ist in RLP, kann der Bewirtschafter Regularien erlassen. Je nach Bundesland muss sich das der Bewirtschafter dann aber absegnen lassen von Behörde etc..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

In RLP ist das möglich - den Segen dazu gibt dann die SGD/obere Fischereibehörde.
Du erinnerst dich noch an die unsägliche Schwanenteich-Geschichte und die darin verwickelten Verbandler/Behördenmitarbeiter?
Nun, das sind genau die gleichen Personen die sowas verbocken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

grins - "schön" zu sehen, dass nicht nur die B-Wler, Bayern, Weser-Emsler, SHler etc..  so doof sind.....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. August 2016)

*AW: Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz: Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS getötet werden*

Naja... Immerhin hat der LV RLP ja gekündigt - leider hat der BV Koblenz dann "hinten rum" einen AufnahmeAntrag beim Bundesverband gestellt...


----------



## Wurmbaader (30. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich muss das nochmal hervorholen.
In neuen Ausgaben des Fischereischeins RLP (mein Neuer ist von Ende 17 gültig ab Anfang 18) steht definitiv nirgends was von einem Anlandegebot.
Wurde das wieder abgeändert?

Grüße


----------

